# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  απορια

## thinspiration

υπαρχουν κοπελες που να αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα ανορεξιας με τις οποιες να μπορω να συζητησω/συννενοηθω?οι περισσοτεροι που γραφουν σε αυτο το φορουμ ειναι υπερβαροι η παχυσαρκοι και απλα δεν μπορω να ταυτιστω και εκεινοι δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν πως αισθανομαι.

----------


## Magdalena

καλησπερα... τι κανεις? υπηρξα ανορεξικη..περασα δηλαδη μια μορφη ανορεξίας που το καταλαβα νωρίς, δηλαδη δεν κινδυνευσε η ζωή μου..παρολο αυτα, ειχα χασει βαρος και το σωμα μου ειχε αλλαξει..δεν ετρωγα κανονικά και το βραδυ κοιμόμουν νηστική..
εχασα την περιοδο μου, ειχα ζαλαδες, ενιωθα ατονιες και όλο αυτό ηταν η χειρότερη εμπειρια της ζωής μου!!
εσυ, τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις?

----------


## candice

αν εξακολουθείς να έχεις πρόβλημα, που ελπίζω πως όχι, μπορείς να συζητήσεις μαζί μου :)

----------


## hairbandou

κι εγω εδω..στειλε πμ αμα θες..

----------


## kellyjo92

εγω εχω αρκετα απο αυτα που υποτιθετε οτι εχεις στην ανορεξια απλα το μονο που δεν εχω ακομα ειναι η απωλια κιλων δλδ εναν μηνα εχω απολεια περιοδου,ζαλαδες δεν θελω να τρωω δεν θελω να βγαινω απο το σπιτι δεν θελω τους φιλους μου δεν θελω τπτ...μονο να αδυνατησω..κανεις δν μ καταλαβαινει..νιωθω οτι θελω να εχω ανορεξια γτ θα ειμαι τουλαχιστον αδυνατη..αν θες να μιλησουμε στειλε μου..

----------

